# MK6 Interlagos and Jacky Plaid



## fuzzybunnyl0v3r (Dec 13, 2010)

I posted this info over in the MK6 forums but thought it would be appropriate here as well. If anyone wants to post in the other forums or redirect them here, please do so.

I was over at KDI Customs the other day and they have received a shipment of MK6 plaid in. I just thought Id let everyone know in case they are interested in some. I am going to be having my MK1 seats redone in this stuff. Im told there is a very limited supply available, so I wouldnt wait!!

*Interlagos:*

















*Jacky:*









KDI can get "new scirocco", tiguan, polo, lupo, golf and various other vw materials as well as vintage porsche, mercedes and bmw stuff. 

You can PM them on here at kdi_customs for pricing


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im interested! How much per yard?


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

Cherb32 said:


> Im interested! How much per yard?


any word?


----------



## fuzzybunnyl0v3r (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry, I dont get on here that much.

Best bet is to contact KDI CUSTOMS on here. Price is $110 per yard plus shipping and paypal fees. 

I was told there are only 2 small rolls of Interlagos left. Each one consists of 3 yards.


----------

